# Dog park!



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

How neat! I bet there were two tired doggies when they were done!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

BFFs are so fun!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Cassie said:


> How neat! I bet there were two tired doggies when they were done!


My thoughts exactly. Murphy is beautiful!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There is nothing better than playing in the snow with your best friend. They are having so much fun.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two make a great pair. I hope they get to play together again.


----------

